# Your PC did not start correctly - Windows 10



## Yanky (Nov 21, 2012)

I have a Lenovo H50-50 Desktop Computer. It came with 12GB DDR3 RAM, 2TB 7200 rpm Hard Drive, AMD Radeon R7 Graphics and Windows 10.
Last week, while deleting items from my Yahoo e-mail, I got a message saying, 'Problem encountered, system will try an auto-repair. This may take a few hours.' Then 'auto repair failed' and it gave me various options. Ever since, when I try to boot up the computer, I get the following messages: 
'Preparing Automatic Repair' 
'Diagnosing your PC'
'Your PC did not start correctly' 
'Press Restart to restart your PC, which can sometimes fix the problem'
You can also press Advance Options to try other options to repair your PC.'

Nothing I choose works.


----------



## Paul23 (Nov 8, 2017)

This video may help...


----------

